# Improved bird feeder pics



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Inspired by fisherlou I finally redid the birdfeeder in my yard. Even got a couple of birds!!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Those are excellent! That second I got a kick out of it. She said stop looking at my B**bs. * is for the kids btw.
I like your photos better than mine.

Sandy


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

I love the second one. I think she said, Who me? I had nothing to do with that feeder. Great detail on all the images. Good job.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

sandybottom said:


> Those are excellent! That second I got a kick out of it. She said stop looking at my B**bs. * is for the kids btw.
> I like your photos better than mine.
> 
> Sandy


:rotfl:


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very nice...Good job!! I also am working on mine. Lou's idea and a tweek or so.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well after a week of no activity I guess from the changes scaring them off the birds are back. Here's some taken today despite our cloud cover.


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

very nice pics


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i miss the tail of the woodpecker. has he got his eye shut, or is that a cataract? can you move the background stick in the third image Trey?

gee they're amazing shots. i'm dropping REALLY BIG hints to my hubby about a 70-300 but they're going in one ear and straight out the other. *sigh*


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep I was thinkin the same thing K. Few other details like that I need to do.God luck on your quest for bigger glass. You might try sticking a cork in the one side! Thanks James,


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Now I like the Carolina Wren. They are so loud but pretty sounding. If you know their song you will know when one is in the area. 
I waited for my cardinal to come around yesterday. He didn't show knowing I had the camera in my hands. I finally gave up.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Neat little birds,kind of a sports model bird!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Great pics. We've been covered up with gold finches the past week. There must have been 50 of them in our yard yesterday. No time for pics these days though..


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Wow. !! They're all excellent. Which lens was used?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Canon 300 2.8 and thanks!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

like them bird oics


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Love the pictures! I wish I could have a bird feeder in my back yard. The hummers do good, but I am afraid my cat would get to them on a regular feeder







, and that would not be cool.

Trudy


----------

